# 2009 Mullenborn Classic (formally Cartel Classic), Germany



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Last Year's Photos*

For those who didn't see some of the challenging shots we face, just look at last year's!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=723541&highlight=bowonly


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

very nice.. thanks for the link and the dates.. ! 

good luck !!!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Bro, this 3D shooter NEEDS to show some skill at Field too!


----------



## minotaure (Oct 13, 2002)

*LIVE streams to internet*

Mullenborn coming up. This weekend i will be one of the guys behind the buttons supporting Pro Archery in Europe. 
It will be a tension match and it will look good on internet.

Live video, full running scoreboard, lots of top archers competing for a 12,000 EURO prize fund. The events page is now live, with a preview video.

********************************************************************************************
Alternative Services, promoters of the European Professional Archery Series. 
See www.pro-archery.com .
********************************************************************************************
Alternative 2 TV, The best place to watch archery videos
Go to www.alternative2tv.com for the best viewing experience on the Web

Regards from the F2F-guy,
Edwin


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks DUDE!! I guess you have the info!! WILL SEE YOU THERE!! I am the guy with the American Flag shirt on the first day!! Hee, Heee!!!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Good Luck!!*

Good Luck Wade and my your Arrows Fly True!! Have Fun too, but easy on the:darkbeer:, Some of them have not been Trained as well as you in that department:laugh::laugh: don't for get the photos, and safe returns!


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

best wishes and luck in mullenborn!

hope the weathers okay there ! (good mojo sent for no rain)

camoham


----------



## Pro Archery (Jun 16, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The opening round of the 2009 Pro Archery Series is here! Over the weekend of 20/21 June, fifty six of the world's leading professional archers will descend upon the scenic Eifel village of Müllenborn, Germany.

Among them will include the strongest line-up of professional ladies ever seen at a Pro Archery Series event. 2007 and 2008 Cartel Classic winner Silke Höttecke (GER) will face stiff competition from the likes of Gladys Willems (BEL), Inge Enthoven (NED), Ulrike Wiese (GER), Martina Schacht (GER), Silvia Barckholt (AUT) and Sarah Prieels (BEL). It is very unusual to see such a high quality field of ladies together in one place.

The gents field is well primed for a classic battle between some of the big names in the sport. Chris White (GBR), Chris Deston (USA), Sébastien Denayer (BEL), Jari Haavisto (FIN) and Niels Baldur (DEN) are all more than capable of taking a memorable victory, but there are some notable competitors such as Axel Langweige (GER), Rolf Hack (GER) and Andre Grawinkel (GER) ready to pounce. Whilst these names are the favorites for taking home the lion's share of the 12,000 EURO prize fund, there are others working hard behind the scenes ready to propel themselves into Pro Archery stardom and improve their professional ranking.

Each Pro Archery Series event will feature extensive online coverage including our highly popular LIVE Scoring service complete with individual scorecards and archer profiles... plus the videos!

The on-demand video coverage this year will include an expanded commentary line-up with Ray Howells bringing his wealth of archery knowledge and experience to complement professional coach and qualified sports psychologist Alistair Whittingham, and IFAA Vice President Steve Kendrick. Even when they are left in a room together with the microphones switched off they are always highly entertaining to listen to!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Good luck Wade! 

I believe I remember your pictures from last year. I'm man enough to admit that I'm jealous 

Is Dave Cousins skipping this year?


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you ALL for the words of encouragement - I NEED IT!!! LOL!! .

This tournament taught me so much as an archer (and I thought I knew it all before). I must say, it was a pretty humbling experience! I made some SERIOUS equipment changes, like shorting my draw a FULL inch and purchasing a bow that is dedicated for spots.

I have everything I can possibly cross, crossed for no rain! I will encourage my other American friend that we will NOT stay until the bar closes :darkbeer:, at least not the first night!! LOL!!


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

JayMc said:


> Good luck Wade!
> 
> I believe I remember your pictures from last year. I'm man enough to admit that I'm jealous
> 
> Is Dave Cousins skipping this year?


Dave is missing the Mullenborn Classic but will/should be at the Ft VanLeir tournament in Belguim.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What's up Wade?

I was wondering when those shoots started....and where the heck you have been 

Good luck and I can't wait to see the pics this year....I will be flipping back and forth between the US Open, the College WS and this shoot this weekend I guess


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What's up Wade?
> 
> I was wondering when those shoots started....and where the heck you have been
> 
> Good luck and I can't wait to see the pics this year....I will be flipping back and forth between the US Open, the College WS and this shoot this weekend I guess


Hey Man!!!

Funny enough, I was going to hit you up to tell ya about this weekend. I have been REALLY busy doing Army things this year, its about time they get some work outta me! LOL!! :whip: I have been shooting a lot of spots this year too, I will email the scores to you to see if I make the cut as a target archer. Ya know what, here they are... DON'T BE TOO HARD, Keep in mind I LOVE 3D!!!

2X 70M FITA, tied for first, he beat me on X count... Can't remember the score. OK, he ONLY shoots FITA!! LOL!! Didn't feel bad about that!

Full FITA, place 3rd with a 1333 oh yeah, in the rain!! My second full FITA EVER!! :mg:

Won a state FITA Field with 373/432, MAN those 6's are hard to get!

:focus: Thanks, I feel more ready than last year!

Good Shooting Bro!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BowOnly said:


> Hey Man!!!
> 
> Funny enough, I was going to hit you up to tell ya about this weekend. I have been REALLY busy doing Army things this year, its about time they get some work outta me! LOL!! :whip: I have been shooting a lot of spots this year too, I will email the scores to you to see if I make the cut as a target archer. Ya know what, here they are... DON'T BE TOO HARD, Keep in mind I LOVE 3D!!!
> 
> ...


That's great....congrats. 

I still haven't shot any FITA other then indoors....there isn't really any FITA field around here. Maybe one or so. But the courses aren't like they are over there :nono:

BUT I am going to shoot my first outdoor FITA next week...I guess I have something to shoot for 1334 :wink:

Like I said good luck this weekend...its much easier when you know what to expect :wink:

My e-mail is still the same by the way


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*hope the weather holds out ....*

Great interview BO... !! ... 

keep-on keeping-on !!! 

:darkbeer:


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

hang in there!

i absolutely can not believe what mr. white is shooting............didnt expect that. thought we'd see a switchback again.

camoham


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> ....I will be flipping back and forth between the US Open, the College WS and this shoot this weekend I guess


Come on Hornet! You have to get your priorities right. (If you are going to sneak a peak or two at the US Open and College WS, at least don't admit it here. )

Good luck Wade. It is certainly a challenging course. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good first day Wade...I see you shot a new PB today on the trail :clap: 

That had to be a tough course if Chris White shot what he shot... Deston had a tough day by his standards also I see.


----------



## Pro Archery (Jun 16, 2009)

# Gents PMFU Nat Target Total Average 
1 Sébastien Denayer BEL 28/48 545 4.87 
2 Chris White GBR 28/48 543 4.85 
3 Tapani Kalmaru GBR 28/48 541 4.83 
= Felix Michl GER 28/48 541 4.83 
5 Rolf Hack GER 28/48 540 4.82 
6 Geraint Thomas GBR 28/48 538 4.80 
= Johan van Dongen NED 28/48 538 4.80 
8 Niels Baldur DEN 28/48 536 4.79 
= Peter Jöcker GER 28/48 536 4.79 
10 Slavko Tursic SLO 28/48 535 4.78 
11 Axel Langweige GER 28/48 534 4.77 
= Vincent Vandervelden BEL 28/48 534 4.77 
13 Chris Deston USA 28/48 533 4.76 
14 Gilles Seywert LUX 28/48 531 4.74 
15 Florian Angerer GER 28/48 530 4.73 
16 Herbert Luidolt AUT 28/48 530 4.73 
17 Ruben Bleyendaal NED 28/48 529 4.72 
= David Rebec SLO 28/48 529 4.72 
19 Tim Goodwin LUX 28/48 528 4.71 
20 Jon Nott GBR 28/48 527 4.71 
= Niels Pinson BEL 28/48 527 4.71 
22 Dieter Josten GER 28/48 526 4.70 
23 Andreas Franzen GER 28/48 525 4.69 
= Teddy Torlet FRA 28/48 525 4.69 
25 Ernest Mertens BEL 28/48 523 4.67 
26 Julien Lallemant FRA 28/48 519 4.63 
27 Armin Ortner AUT 28/48 516 4.61 
28 Marc Seywert LUX 28/48 515 4.60 
= David Home GBR 28/48 515 4.60 
30 Zoltan A. Kosy FIN 28/48 515 4.60 
= Wade Smith IV USA 28/48 515 4.60 
32 Bernd Lutz AUT 28/48 514 4.59 
33 Milan Bombuskar SVK 28/48 513 4.58 
= Tom Jöcker GER 28/48 513 4.58 
35 Wytze Kamminga NED 28/48 511 4.56 
36 Michael Ziefle GER 28/48 510 4.55 
37 Karl Reinalter AUT 28/48 509 4.54 
38 Alfred Reetz GER 28/48 508 4.54 
39 Dominique Coulon FRA 28/48 503 4.49 
40 Markus Leuschen GER 28/48 501 4.47 
41 Yu ZHANG CHN 28/48 488 4.36 
42 Gert Aanen NED 28/48 486 4.34 
43 Wouter Antonides NED 28/48 482 4.30 
44 Jean Claude Chauchet FRA 28/48 449 4.01 
45 Matus Durny SVK 0/48 0 0.00 
= Jari Haavisto FIN 0/48 0 0.00 
= Miroslav Bojcun SVK 0/48 0 0.00 
= Philippe Prieels BEL 0/48 0 0.00 
= Klaus Ziegler AUT 0/48 0 0.00 


# Ladies PFFU Nat Target Total Average 
1 Silke Höttecke GER 28/48 535 4.78 
2 Gladys Willems BEL 28/48 533 4.76 
3 Inge Enthoven NED 28/48 524 4.68 
4 Ulrike Wiese GER 28/48 520 4.64 
5 Martina Schacht GER 28/48 519 4.63 
6 Silvia Barckholt AUT 28/48 502 4.48 
7 Sarah Prieels BEL 0/48 0 0.00


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

erasmu said:


> Come on Hornet! You have to get your priorities right. (If you are going to sneak a peak or two at the US Open and College WS, at least don't admit it here. )
> 
> Good luck Wade. It is certainly a challenging course. I hope you have a great time.


I have my priorities right....I love archery....but the Open is a Major....I don't miss those for anything :nono:

and baseball for me is better then EVERYTHING....and I like the college WS more then the MLB WS:mg:


----------



## Pro Archery (Jun 16, 2009)

Day 1 - 2009 Mullenborn Classic
The first day of competition at the 2009 Mullenborn Classic witnessed close battles throughout the field. 

Felix Michl (GER) took an early lead cleaning the first nine targets. A midday wobble dropping one or two points brought him within reach of Chris White (GBR) and the pair swapped the lead during the early afternoon... until Chris scored a 17 on his nineteen end dropping him back down the leaderboard. Felix stayed safe in first place until a succession of 18s dropped him to fourth place and vaulted 2007 Cartel Classic winner, Sebastien Denayer (BEL) into the lead with a very impressive Tapani Kalmaru (GBR) in second place.

Towards the end of day one, Chris put in a perfect final three ends to bring himself back into second place and Felix tied with Tapani in third place. 

Gents positions after Day 1: 
1 - Sebastien Denayer - 545 
2 - Chris White - 543 
3 - Tapani Kalmaru - 541 
= - Felix Michl - 541 

The ladies division was also a hotly contested affair with 2007 and 2008 Cartel Classic winner, Silke Höttecke (GER) taking an early lead with a lot of consistent high scoring. A late surge from Gladys Willems (BEL) brought herself back into contention finishing the day only two points back. 

Ladies positions after Day 1: 
1 - Silke Höttecke - 535 
2 - Gladys Willems - 533 
3 - Inge Enthoven - 524 
4 - Ulrike Wiese - 520 

Day two sees a shorter 20 target IFAA International course with only three arrows shot per target.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

camoham said:


> hang in there!
> 
> i absolutely can not believe what mr. white is shooting............didnt expect that. thought we'd see a switchback again.
> 
> camoham


very interesting decision...


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Would really like to know more about those target butts being used ...

Seems like I remember this question being brought up last year but I don't remember seeing any info. ??


----------



## Pro Archery (Jun 16, 2009)

2009 Pro Archery Series
Mullenborn Classic
20/21 June

Official Results

# Gents PMFU Nat Day 1 Day 2 Total Average 
1 Sébastien Denayer BEL 545 296 841 4.89 
2 Chris White GBR 543 295 838 4.87 
3 Tapani Kalmaru GBR 541 289 830 4.83 
= Rolf Hack GER 540 290 830 4.83 
5 Geraint Thomas GBR 538 288 826 4.80 
= Slavko Tursic SLO 535 291 826 4.80 
= Felix Michl GER 541 285 826 4.80 
8 Johan van Dongen NED 538 286 824 4.79  
= Niels Baldur DEN 536 288 824 4.79 
10 Axel Langweige GER 534 287 821 4.77 
11 David Rebec SLO 529 290 819 4.76 
12 Vincent Vandervelden BEL 534 284 818 4.76 
13 Dieter Josten GER 526 291 817 4.75 
14 Gilles Seywert LUX 531 283 814 4.73 
15 Niels Pinson BEL 527 286 813 4.73 
= Peter Jöcker GER 536 277 813 4.73 
17 Chris Deston USA 533 279 812 4.72 
= Ruben Bleyendaal NED 529 283 812 4.72 
19 Andreas Franzen GER 525 284 809 4.70 
= Herbert Luidolt AUT 530 279 809 4.70 
21 Florian Angerer GER 530 277 807 4.69 
22 Jon Nott GBR 527 278 805 4.68 
23 Teddy Torlet FRA 525 278 803 4.67 
24 Tim Goodwin LUX 528 274 802 4.66 
25 Wade Smith IV USA 515 282 797 4.63 
26 Julien Lallemant FRA 519 274 793 4.61 
= Ernest Mertens BEL 523 270 793 4.61 
28 Zoltan A. Kosy FIN 515 277 792 4.60 
= Armin Ortner AUT 516 276 792 4.60 
30 Michael Ziefle GER 510 279 789 4.59 
31 David Home GBR 515 273 788 4.58 
= Milan Bombuskar SVK 513 275 788 4.58 
33 Bernd Lutz AUT 514 270 784 4.56 
34 Wytze Kamminga NED 511 271 782 4.55 
35 Markus Leuschen GER 501 277 778 4.52 
36 Tom Jöcker GER 513 260 773 4.49 
37 Alfred Reetz GER 508 263 771 4.48 
38 Marc Seywert LUX 515 255 770 4.48 
39 Dominique Coulon FRA 503 266 769 4.47 
40 Karl Reinalter AUT 509 259 768 4.47 
41 Gert Aanen NED 486 262 748 4.35 
42 Yu ZHANG CHN 488 257 745 4.33 
43 Wouter Antonides NED 482 257 739 4.30 
44 Jean Claude Chauchet FRA 449 254 703 4.09 
45 Matus Durny SVK 0 0 0 0.00 
= Jari Haavisto FIN 0 0 0 0.00 
= Miroslav Bojcun SVK 0 0 0 0.00 
= Philippe Prieels BEL 0 0 0 0.00 
= Klaus Ziegler AUT 0 0 0 0.00 


# Ladies PFFU Nat Day 1 Day 2 Total Average 
1 Gladys Willems BEL 533 290 823 4.78 
2 Silke Höttecke GER 535 286 821 4.77 
3 Inge Enthoven NED 524 275 799 4.65 
= Ulrike Wiese GER 520 279 799 4.65 
5 Martina Schacht GER 519 273 792 4.60 
6 Silvia Barckholt AUT 502 265 767 4.46 
7 Sarah Prieels BEL 0 0 0 0.00


----------



## Pro Archery (Jun 16, 2009)

2009 Pro Archery Series
Mullenborn Classic
20/21 June

GENTS PRIZE MONEY LIST

#	Name	Score	Prize € (EURO)
1	Sébastien Denayer	841	3000.00
2	Chris White	838	1775.95
3	Tapani Kalmaru	830	961.98
=	Rolf Hack	830	961.98
5	Geraint Thomas	830	502.72
=	Slavko Tursic	826	502.72
=	Felix Michl	826	502.72
8	Johan van Dongen	824	349.44
=	Niels Baldur	824	349.44
10	Axel Langweige	821	295.99
11	David Rebec	819	269.08
12	Vincent Vandervelden	818	246.66
13	Dieter Josten	817	227.69
14	Gilles Seywert	814	211.42
15	Niels Pinson	813	191.16
=	Peter Jöcker	813	191.16


LADIES PRIZE MONEY LIST

#	Name	Score	Prize
1	Gladys Willems	823	1500.00
2	Silke Höttecke	821	450.00
3	Inge Enthoven	799	150.00
=	Ulrike Wiese	799	150.00


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Kudo's to Pro Archery and F2F for a very_ fine _prodution ! 

Thank you for all the work at making this a great venue and opportunity for 

us to enjoy.... WELL DONE !! 

:clap2::clap2:

:darkbeer:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Good shooting Wade, way to improve from year to year :darkbeer:


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Congrats!!!!*

Congrats Wade on a Great finish!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Does anyone know if you have to do something special to see the videos? All I get is a black screen.

Cheers,


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

Which browser do you use?

I can see everything through the IE.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I was using firefox. Now that you mention that, I'll try with Explorer when I get home. 

Cheers,


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NockOn said:


> I was using firefox. Now that you mention that, I'll try with Explorer when I get home.
> 
> Cheers,


Glad you guys mentioned that....I am using firefox and get nothing also. But with IE I get the video


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Glad you guys mentioned that....I am using firefox and get nothing also. But with IE I get the video


Hmmm, I'm using FF 3.0.11 and not having any problems at all watching the videos.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't know....but it doesn't work....and obviously I am not the only one that it isn't working for with firefox :noidea:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

no workie here either. usin the newest version of ff

running the following plug-ins/add-ons
data vault
download helper
down them all
fission
flagfox
ghostery
java quick starter
.net framework assistant
no script (with altservices and europe archery allowed)
unplug
and the xpl link scanner


most of the security add-ons are set to allow the sites in question. i have the window but video doesnt play, even if i try to force it.


it's over my head.


----------



## Pro Archery (Jun 16, 2009)

Day 2 - 2009 Mullenborn Classic
Overnight leader, Sebastien Denayer (BEL) soaked up immense pressure throughout day two of the 2009 Mullenborn Classic to beat the highly rated Chris White (GBR) and claim the 3000.00 EURO top prize. It was a classy performance from the 2007 Cartel Classic winner, enhancing his reputation as one of the world's leading professional archers. 

Tapani Kalmaru (GBR), Felix Michl (GER) and Rolf Hack (GER) continued their third place battle right up the penultimate target - the infamous Mullenborn cliff shot. It was here that Felix inexplicably missed the target face, scoring a zero. It was a disappointing result for Felix who had spent much of day one leading the competition. 

Third place overall became a tie between local expert Rolf Hack and sensational youngster Tapani Kalmaru. 

In the ladies division, the battle for third place dropped further behind the leaders. Silke Höttecke (GER), winner of the 2007 and 2008 Cartel Classic events had been on course to maintain her 100% record at Mullenborn but Gladys Willems (BEL) had other ideas. Putting in a near faultless perormance, Gladys dropped only three points to Silke's eight over the first ten targets to take the lead, then held the position to the end, making it a memorable double for Belgian archers.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Targets*



JMJ said:


> Would really like to know more about those target butts being used ...
> 
> Seems like I remember this question being brought up last year but I don't remember seeing any info. ??


The butts are made of some layered foam, like ones sold at Bass Bro but these are home made. I should've taken better pictures of one. I will be posting some pics and what was going on in my head while I shot! I shot EXTREMELY well, just didn't score. I felt uncomfortable having to cut as much as 8 yards off of a couple shots, I paid the price for that too!!! I will be posting them in a couple hours.

Wade


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well you still shot well...the form and changes you made look good :thumb: I am glad you got shorter on the dl :wink:

Have you taken a look at the Nikon Archers Choice rangefinders? They make getting the cuts right 100X easier :wink:

When you get a chance though....watch the clips...I watched them all yesterday and that one commentator is a nut...he was busting on your height...good thing I didn't go cuz he would have got me also 

I see that one 60 or 65 ate everyone up....


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

I have the Leopold Rangefinder with the archer's settings... didn't help too much at all! I think Deston had the Nikon, we both put our range finders away because they were about 2 to 3 yards off... Yeah, it was 65 and let me tell ya, the camera doen't show the slight uphill right slope that target was on. Pretty good choice of where to place the camera, due to it being one of the tough shots of the day.


----------



## asw1973 (May 24, 2007)

my apologies if I seemed to pick on Wade


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

asw1973 said:


> my apologies if I seemed to pick on Wade


I don't know about Wade but I wouldn't have been offended 

I thought you did a GREAT job....the commentary was stellar in my opinion....the comment about the Money Maker, and the Ugly Hoyt were CLASSIC 

I still want to see you shoot that one target that everyone shot low :wink:


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

asw1973 said:


> my apologies if I seemed to pick on Wade


Alistair, I know you wasn't picking on me, "It's just who I am" LOL!!! In FACT, *YOU ARE SHORTER THAN ME!!! * Thanks again for the tip about my hand grip! Placed Second in a state FITA yesterday, I will be calling you for an appointment for some coaching! Here's a beer for all the ones Cris D and I drank that you left unattended!! :darkbeer:


Wade


----------

